# OUCH! Poor Pudden gets quilled



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, those pictures made my skin crawl. Poor Pudden! Extra hugs and treats tonight!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my thats a lot of quills!! Poor Pudden.. glad those are outta her snout!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, those look sooooo painful! Pudden looks like she was such a good girl letting her mom and neighbor help her out--extra treats in addition to the extra walk tonight!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY That sure looks painful. Im glad Pudden is ok now,, none the worse for wear as they say. ....Poor baby.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW - poor mama and Pudden. I would think twice before going up there again.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor Pudden! She is such a brave girl. Momma is even more brave. Glad she is ok now.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Pudden!!!! My Australian Shepherd used to get quilled at least 2x/year! No kidding. They would stick him and he'd get mad and go after with more vengence. He even had them between his teeth!!!!!

My understanding (of course found out after the fact) that if you take some sharp sizzors and quickly snip the end off first that it allows the barb at the end to deflate and they come out easier. That's the deal with those darn quills. They're hollow and full of air to puff up

I've never had to try it with Duke - thank God!!!! Glad the Pud is no worse for the wear. Priceless pictures - sweet "barbie" Pudden. lol


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

what a good girl!
_Through the whole ordeal, Pud was very brave; never yelped, never got rude, was cheerful and waggly the whole time, only wiggled a bit. _

I hope you don't find another porcupine soon. that made my skin crawl for poor little pudden!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Pudden glad we don't have them in England i think if we did Charlie would always be in trouble


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OUCH,looks painful!.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duke's Momma said:


> My understanding (of course found out after the fact) that if you take some sharp sizzors and quickly snip the end off first that it allows the barb at the end to deflate and they come out easier. That's the deal with those darn quills. They're hollow and full of air to puff up


This is what I have heard as well. I would like to know if it really works. 

Give Puddin an extra hug for what she had to go through. Watch out for those fella's they "bite" back.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Owwww, poor Puddin! I guess living up in the wilds of Alaska, this is little stuff?? LOL, I've never even seen a porcupine :


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ouch poor Pudden that looks so sore but pleased she is okay, we don't have porcupines in the UK only Hedgehogs in the garden, Honey barks at and Jade and Honey have carried down the garden a few times but thankfully neither them or the Hedgehogs have been hurt hugs to Pudden.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, Pud, I'm sorry your new friend was so rude! Ouch!!!! I used to have to pull quills from a dopey lab that we dog sat for in Nova Scotia. I didn't know about the scissor them first trick, but I did use good Scotch to sterilize his snout before commencing the ordeal Good girl, Pudden, for not getting fussy.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Clipping the ends of quills does work. Luci's parent's dog has had a fight with a porcupine before and it makes them deflate and easier to pull out. 

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Pudden that looks like it hurts so bad. Such a brave girl she is thru that ordeal.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ow, ow, ow!!!!! Pudden keep your nose out'a the porkie's business!

I'm very glad to see the last picture with her quill free.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh my face hurts for pudden!
I'd be a huge mess. Good job getting them out. I hope Pudden feels better.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Pudden stop stressing your Mama out.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Pudden, tha't looks painful. Glad she was such a brave girl and seems to have put the whole thing behind her.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Ooooohhh! Poor Pudden! What a good girl she was to not make a fuss. I'm glad the ordeal is over and that all the quills are out. Hopefullly she has learned not to play with porcupines. Gosh, that hurts just looking at the pictures!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor baby and so brave...what a good girl.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That almost made me cry....our Pudden!!!!
But it sounds like she was a helluva trooper....please give her a hug form the WV crew....gently


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That poor girl...Ugh!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, poor Pudden! I remember a friend's Airedale getting quilled many years ago-he was not so cooperative as Pudden.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OUCH! That looked so painful, Lots of Hugs & Kisses from us.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Oooh, owie! I hope poor Pudden doesn't do that again.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ouch !!!! that got to hurt, she's a very brave Pud letting you pull em out, she might think twice next time about sniffing after one of those porky-pines


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Poor baby! That looks sooo painful. Poor Pudden really got quite a snoutful. Glad you were able to get them out and that Pudden is on the mend.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Pudden says thanks for all the good wishes  We went on an epic hike in the mountains yesterday - no willows, no porkies in sight, so the Pud wouldn't be tempted to go for another treatment of Alaskan acupuncture  The Pudden-nose looks like new; no swelling or ouchies or any sign that it was ever punctured - amazing, really, and very nice of the porky not to do more damage. After all, the Pud was very rude to the porky; probably wanted to eat him. We can't blame him for getting prickly


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG poor poor Pud!!!!!!! That looks painful! Glad the Pud is ok now.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

poor baby,its hurt just looking on him.Give him extra hug and a kiss from us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

owie!!!!
What a brave girl


----------

